# Pugalier ugly? sorry pug x cavalier king charles!!



## c14swl (Sep 10, 2013)

I have just been reading through old discussions on the forums.
was shocked how many people thought my cross was ugly 

I think he is a beauty


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Ugly?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Should have gone to specsavers


----------



## c14swl (Sep 10, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> Ugly?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Should have gone to specsavers


Ha ha they should have! To Quote they said " I mean I am a dog lover but they are ugly" ha ha


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Nooooo! Look at the ickle face! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Life would be boring if we all liked the same things  

Cant see ive seen a thread which particularly pulls out one breed as ugly though


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> Life would be boring if we all liked the same things
> 
> Cant see ive seen a thread which particularly pulls out one breed as ugly though


Indeed

I personally find pugs and many pug crosses quite ugly because many don't look healthy to me - and unhealthy is not appealing to me at all - and I'm quite unapologetic about it

Your boy looks cute OP but I have no doubt I was a poster you've seen express the above opinion


----------



## c14swl (Sep 10, 2013)

Milliepoochie said:


> Life would be boring if we all liked the same things
> 
> Cant see ive seen a thread which particularly pulls out one breed as ugly though


Yeah bored at work searching threads that mention pugaliers 
Am quite offended about it! ha ha


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

I've not seen the thread you're talking about (I don't think) but don't take it personally. I love dogs but there are some breeds I don't find particularly cute, it's just personal preference.

Your little poppet is gorgeous, though. Looks a bit like a teeny tiny boxer


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't think they're ugly, many are pretty cute, including your lovely boy, & I've met some & they've all been sweet natured, friendly little dogs, but I can't imagine there's many ethical breeders of that cross out there. That would be my main issue, as both breeds have their problems.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder  I think he looks very cute


----------



## c14swl (Sep 10, 2013)

Phoolf said:


> Indeed
> 
> I personally find pugs and many pug crosses quite ugly because many don't look healthy to me - and unhealthy is not appealing to me at all - and I'm quite unapologetic about it
> 
> Your boy looks cute OP but I have no doubt I was a poster you've seen express the above opinion


Yeah im not upset about it it more makes me chuckle how upset some people get about other people cross breeds 
each to there own isn't it. I Just like happy pet chat


----------



## c14swl (Sep 10, 2013)

Mulish said:


> I've not seen the thread you're talking about (I don't think) but don't take it personally. I love dogs but there are some breeds I don't find particularly cute, it's just personal preference.
> 
> Your little poppet is gorgeous, though. Looks a bit like a teeny tiny boxer


The threads don't start that way but I have noticed when it turns to cross breeds the people for and against like to have a battle! ha ha I just searched for threads mentioning the word pugalier. Because as you can tell I am a very very busy person! hahaha 

Yeah I think he looks like a mini boxer and lots of people I see on walks say the same thing


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

c14swl said:


> Yeah im not upset about it it more makes me chuckle how upset some people get about other people *cross breeds *
> each to there own isn't it. I Just like happy pet chat


So its 'cross breeds' not Pugaliers 

I think most people have an issues with the unethical breeding of crosses then given fancy names dare I say like Pugaliers which are sold of alot of money.

Dont get me wrong I loooove crosses - my Millie is a mongrel of some sort BUT I wouldnt support an unethical breeder of one. That I juts dont understand.

Its not that people dont like the dogs its that they dont agree with the reasons and way the dogs were bred.

The sad thing is though as people support unethical breeders by buying the pups and handing over money they are actually funding the spiral to continue.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I do not find pugs very atttractive (my personal opinion) but most pug crosses seem just fine. Ever hear the term 'pug ugly' though. No idea if that came about because of pugs or if it has another derivative.


----------



## c14swl (Sep 10, 2013)

Milliepoochie said:


> So its 'cross breeds' not Pugaliers
> 
> I think most people have an issues with the unethical breeding of crosses then given fancy names dare I say like Pugaliers which are sold of alot of money.
> 
> ...


No was actually pugaliers that were mentioned only 3 people but just wanted to fight my crosses corner! ha ha. Personally I would not pay lot or buy a dog for its name but I am sure there are lots of people out there that do. 
Regulations for breeders is perhaps what is needed. Over breeding of pedigrees is also a problem (British bulldogs etc)


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

c14swl said:


> No was actually pugaliers that were mentioned only 3 people but just wanted to fight my crosses corner! ha ha. Personally I would not pay lot or buy a dog for its name but I am sure there are lots of people out there that do.
> Regulations for breeders is perhaps what is needed. Over breeding of pedigrees is also a problem (British bulldogs etc)


But of course they are not a breed, they are a cross so could end up looking like anything so just because someone has seen one they consider ugly it does not mean it looked anything like yours.


----------



## c14swl (Sep 10, 2013)

Blitz said:


> But of course they are not a breed, they are a cross so could end up looking like anything so just because someone has seen one they consider ugly it does not mean it looked anything like yours.


Yeah your right I was not taking it to seriously. I don't care if somebody did think he was ugly I was doing it for Marley as he had a tear in his little puppy eyes when I told him!  ha ha ha


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Blitz said:


> I do not find pugs very atttractive (my personal opinion) but most pug crosses seem just fine. Ever hear the term 'pug ugly' though. No idea if that came about because of pugs or if it has another derivative.


Lol I thought the experssion was pig ugly


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Well does it really matter what anyone else thinks about your dog? I know it certainly doesn't bother me one jot if no-one likes the look of my dogs, couldn't care less, I KNOW I've got the best dogs, so that's all that matters. 

Oh, and for the record, I've never met an ugly dog, pedigree or cross, but I've certainly met plenty of ugly people.:shocked:


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I've said it before I'll say it again, opinions are like ar$eholes, everybody has one! 

A lot of people tell me my husky looks vicious and scary  I just see a big ball of cuddly fluff but I'm bias


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

c14swl said:


> Yeah bored at work searching threads that mention pugaliers
> Am quite offended about it! ha ha


A few people have said to my face that my dogs are ugly or that Kilo was "quite nice for such an ugly breed". I don't get offended as long as the people are polite about expressing their opinion - that's all it is, an opinion.

A lot of breeds and crosses aren't my cup of tea at all although I won't venture an opinion unless asked outright and even then sometimes I won't in order that I don't cause offence as a lot of people ask because they are fishing for compliments really.

As long as we all love our own dogs I don't really mind whether or not other people find them visually appealing. We all like different "looks" and that's a good thing, variety being the spice of life and all that jazz .


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

They may have got upset that two breeds which are in bad health because they fall victim to their own popularity were put together. 

They are also probably ignorant just for calling your dog ugly but even so I think they need their eyes tested and their manors ajusted! I would never tell an owner their dog was ugly >.>

Your dog is very pretty


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

DoodlesRule said:


> Lol I thought the experssion was pig ugly


oh I have not heard it for years but in my family anyway it was always pug ugly but definitely not dog related. Pigs are not ugly either!!!!!


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

People say this about my Boxer, and he has a face only a mother can love  Well it's a good job I do love him and I think he's perfect and handsome ... in his own way 

I think your puppy is gorgeous and very cute ! 

But not everyone like the same breed, I love Boston Terriers and French bulldog but my OH thinks their ugly and can't understand why I like them.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Blitz said:


> oh I have not heard it for years but in my family anyway it was always pug ugly but definitely not dog related. Pigs are not ugly either!!!!!


Lol I have probably caused major offence to pig owners now


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> Lol I thought the experssion was pig ugly


In my family it's plug ugly :lol:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

moonviolet said:


> In my family it's plug ugly :lol:


So now you've offended plug owners everywhere :shocked:.


----------



## blossomsuz (Jun 18, 2013)

awww I think your pup is gorgeous but I have two pug crosses too and think they are the epitome of cuteness :thumbup1:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

He is beautiful, anyone that calls him ugly as just jealous!


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Dogless said:


> So now you've offended plug owners everywhere :shocked:.


I'm truly sorry for offending any plug owners and shall take myself to the corner forthwith and without delay.... it's not all bad, think I left some jelly beans over there last time


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

A Cavalier King Charles is part pug anyways 

Named for King Charles II, the Cavalier King Charles Spaniel is descended from the King Charles Spaniel. In the late 1600s the King Charles Spaniels were interbred with Pugs, which resulted in a smaller dog with flatter noses, upturned faces, rounded heads and protruding eyes. The consequence of this breeding is what we know today as the King Charles Spaniel (English Toy Spaniel).In the 1920s an American named Roswell Eldridge offered prize money during a Cruft's Dog Show in London to any person exhibiting King Charles Spaniels with long noses. He was looking for dogs similar to those appearing in Van Dyck's paintings of King Charles II and his spaniels, before the Pug was bred in. A dog called Ann's Son, owned by Miss Mostyn Walker, won the Eldridge prize, however Eldridge had died a month before the show opened and was not there to present the award. His ideas lived on in American breeders. The Cavalier King Charles Spaniel breed, as we know it today, is the product of the American breeders of the late 1920s, though this 'modern' breed is the true heir of the royal spaniels of King Charles II. By the 1940s these dogs were classified as a separate breed and were given the prefix Cavalier to differentiate them from their forebears. The Cavalier King Charles Spaniel was shown in the Toy Group of the AKC beginning in 1996.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Each to their own  I wouldn't say they are my favourite looks-wise, but its just like many don't think my sighthounds are beautiful as I do.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Mulish said:


> Looks a bit like a teeny tiny boxer


thats what I was thinking..'oh, look! a teacup Boxer!!':lol:
Hes a gorgeous little dog and TBH I prefer Pug crosses. I dont mind a slightly smooshed face and they look better then the extreme full version.
Besides.... Pug personality??:001_wub:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Pug/Pug type of dogs are not my favorite breed, but your puppy is really cute.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Here is my daughters pugalier, Toby! Here with my sons cavalier Bessie


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Not a fan of them I'm afraid, not my sort of dog though, I prefer large retrievers. 

The only problem I have with *pugaliers* or any pug cross, is that the progeny seem to have a significant percentage of health defects in comparison to other crosses you hear about, if you go by online forum experience. They seem to suffer from more front leg abnormalities, and very poor dentition, overall, although there are obviously healthy individuals out there. Given that these deformities are cropping up regularly enough to be noticeable from what owners have posted, and there are also a fair few photographs out there showing these abnormalities, I think it's unethical to simply breed this cross without the knowledge that what you produce from the two parents, may be prone to these problems. 

Your boy may be happy and healthy, but I would hazard a guess and say there are no health tests in place for either parent. If there are, then I'd be pleasantly surprised, because this sort of pug cross appear to be bred because they're popular only, and sell well, which isn't a good enough reason I'm afraid for me to breed. 

I'm sure your boy is lovely and I wish you well with him, and hope he doesn't have any health problems at all, but the sad fact is the indiscriminate breeding of any dog, whether pedigree or a cross breed, shouldn't be encouraged.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

I think he's adorable and can't see how anyone could call any dog ugly! I understand everyone prefers different breeds and types but at the end of the day they're all dogs and all lovely in their own rights.

I do have a soft spot for (responsibly bred) Pug crosses


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Not a fan of them I'm afraid, not my sort of dog though, I prefer large retrievers.
> 
> The only problem I have with *pugaliers* or any pug cross, is that the progeny seem to have a significant percentage of health defects in comparison to other crosses you hear about, if you go by online forum experience. They seem to suffer from more front leg abnormalities, and very poor dentition, overall, although there are obviously healthy individuals out there. Given that these deformities are cropping up regularly enough to be noticeable from what owners have posted, and there are also a fair few photographs out there showing these abnormalities, I think it's unethical to simply breed this cross without the knowledge that what you produce from the two parents, may be prone to these problems.
> 
> ...


That is my only problem with all these new pugalier / puggles / Pug Cross French Bulldog and any breed mixed together to be honest. It's about the looks rather than the health.

Pure breeds are also guilty of this IE English bulldogs however a lot of people are working hard to try and right the wrongs. Did anyone else watch the wonders of dogs on BBC2 last week ?


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I think he's very cute!

I do think full pugs are ugly though, I have to admit, although I'd never say it to anyone or their dog as that's just mean.


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

I love him soooooooooooo cute. I have a pug x too and he has been called a mini boxer. Here's Bubba!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Meh - personal preference and all. I find certain breeds of dog to be rather unattractive but it would be terribly boring if we all thought the same.

What is the problem with being ugly anyway? a friend of mine bought a Pug x Shih Tzu specifically because she likes ugly dogs. The dog, bless him, is pretty darn ugly - like a Pug but with an underbite and a hairy coat. He is so ugly he is cute. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I personally only find certain types of dogs cute, but would never say anything to someone if I thought their dog wasn't. I think it is their personality rather than looks that make them special to their owners anyway.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Dogless said:


> A few people have said to my face that my dogs are ugly or that Kilo was "quite nice for such an ugly breed". I don't get offended as long as the people are polite about expressing their opinion - that's all it is, an opinion.
> 
> A lot of breeds and crosses aren't my cup of tea at all although I won't venture an opinion unless asked outright and even then sometimes I won't in order that I don't cause offence as a lot of people ask because they are fishing for compliments really.
> 
> As long as we all love our own dogs I don't really mind whether or not other people find them visually appealing. We all like different "looks" and that's a good thing, variety being the spice of life and all that jazz .


Aww RR's are gorgeous I love them, if I had the space for one I would love one.

As for pugliers they're cute (even though im not a little dog person) but I would be worried for the medical side, with all the problems with both breeds, especially heart problems in cavaliers being so common, I don't think the majority of people that breed these designer dogs have the parents health tested before they sell them for crazy amounts and people could easily end up with some very unhealthy and medically expensive dogs. my advice would be even if its a 'designer' breed make sure parents have adequate health tests and not just a once over from the vet.

sorry im rambling, my boy didn't come from health tested parents and everyday I worry about him having HD the slightest little hop and my heart starts going


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a bit of a "thing" for ugly dogs, I think they're cute (although your pugalier is actually just cute and not ugly-cute!). I'd love a really grumpy looking persian cat, but OH isn't a fan of the uglier breeds! I love the way pugs look but wouldn't choose one myself as I know they can have some health probs and I like to exercise my dog a lot and not sure how much that would be possible with the flatter-faced breeds.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm not a fan but each to their own!

I'm sure there are plenty of people who don't like the look of my sibes but that's ok, because I do.


----------



## Riff Raff (Feb 12, 2013)

sharloid said:


> I'm sure there are plenty of people who don't like the look of my sibes but that's ok, because I do.


Actually I think far too many people fall for the looks of the sibes and other spitz breeds in general, but fail to do sufficient research into caring for them and meeting their needs. They end up in rescue all too often (at least in NZ) - victims of their very attractive looks


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Not a breed I would want to own, but he is a cutie  
This pic popped up on fb tonight, had to share on here ha ha


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

No, ugly is my MIL's dog Klinger or Cuboard dog as we (me and my husband) call him 


















He's a chinese crested x poodle and about 14/15 years old now, not sure how much longer he's got left but he's not a looker that's for sure  bless him, his mum loves him 

I would not call your boy ugly, not to my tastes but ugly? nah


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> No, ugly is my MIL's dog Klinger or Cuboard dog as we (me and my husband) call him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh he is gorgeously ugly!! Ha ha bless him, I bet he makes up for it with personality


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Kivasmum said:


> Oh he is gorgeously ugly!! Ha ha bless him, I bet he makes up for it with personality


No, not really :lol: I actually like him to some degree, my husband doesn't and tends to pick on him a little 

He's not exactly your ideal dog, in all the years he's lived with my MIL he barked ALLOT and actually now damaged his throat because of it. He would rather toilet indoors than out and for several years tried to fake that he was deaf  we conned onto though.

He's not so bad now he's older and just sleeps allot but he's kinda sweet but he's sorta his own dog, not a cuddlier or anything.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Theres lots of breeds I dont find attractive and lots of crosses too but that doesnt mean I dont like the dog , just that I wouldnt want to own that breed/cross

I've no doubt that lots of people dont find Border Collies attractive either and would hate to own one ... am I offended , of course not , it'd be a boring world if we all liked the same thing


----------



## c14swl (Sep 10, 2013)

rose said:


> Here is my daughters pugalier, Toby! Here with my sons cavalier Bessie


awwwwww love them wow though he is a big boy. how old?


----------



## c14swl (Sep 10, 2013)

button50 said:


> I love him soooooooooooo cute. I have a pug x too and he has been called a mini boxer. Here's Bubba!


Ahhhhhh what a little cutie, love the name too


----------



## c14swl (Sep 10, 2013)

Kivasmum said:


> Not a breed I would want to own, but he is a cutie
> This pic popped up on fb tonight, had to share on here ha ha


Laughed my head off at this, I actually pull Marley's ears up and do a gremlin impression to my husband! ha ha


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Riff Raff said:


> Actually I think far too many people fall for the looks of the sibes and other spitz breeds in general, but fail to do sufficient research into caring for them and meeting their needs. They end up in rescue all too often (at least in NZ) - victims of their very attractive looks


That is true, but surprisingly there are also people who don't like the look of them. I remember when I was walking Kindra as a puppy and some teenagers went 'euuuurgh look at that one! I wouldn't have one that looks like that!'.


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> No, not really :lol: I actually like him to some degree, my husband doesn't and tends to pick on him a little
> 
> He's not exactly your ideal dog, in all the years he's lived with my MIL he barked ALLOT and actually now damaged his throat because of it. He would rather toilet indoors than out and for several years tried to fake that he was deaf  we conned onto though.
> 
> He's not so bad now he's older and just sleeps allot but he's kinda sweet but he's sorta his own dog, not a cuddlier or anything.


Ha ha selective hearing? It's a man thing


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

sharloid said:


> That is true, but surprisingly there are also people who don't like the look of them. I remember when I was walking Kindra as a puppy and some teenagers went 'euuuurgh look at that one! I wouldn't have one that looks like that!'.


Agreed, a lot of people have passed comment on Blade saying he looks vicious, I also had a woman screaming at me in the street a few weeks back " THAT ISN'T A DOG IT'S A WOLF !" :001_huh:

But on the other hand, a woman in [email protected] dressed to the nines with her high heels, designer handbag etc came up to Blade and started petting him , telling me how much she wanted one as their eyes are beautiful. I told her not too bother :frown2:


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> No, ugly is my MIL's dog Klinger or Cuboard dog as we (me and my husband) call him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, I think he is immensely cute!


----------

